# Bill Pace-  Can you label motor wires in diagram and motor photo for newbie...



## HMF (May 5, 2011)

This post is directed to Bill Pace (Pacer).

I saw a diagram and his actual wiring on another forum and I don't get it, being a newbie. I could use him to ID the wires, if possible, that correspond to the actual wiring from the diagram.

Here is the diagram:


----------



## Tony Wells (May 5, 2011)

I'm not Bill, but Nelson, that's going to be difficult without being able to see the numbered tags on the leads. I can try to explain it. For low voltage connection (115V) wires 1,3 and 5 are connected together, and to one side of the supply. Wires 2,4 and 6 are tied together and to the other side of the supply. Ground is separate, and under a screw (green). That is of course for normal rotation. Since this is a reversing situation, they have broken out leads 5 and 6 - the red leads - and made connections to the red and yellow wires from the switch, respectively.

The drum switch is what may be confusing. That's where you switch in either 1,3,5 and 2,4,6 for forward, OR 1,3,6 and 2,4,5 for reverse. In both cases, the "sets" get 115 volts in either forward or reverse.


----------



## Pacer (May 5, 2011)

Nelson,
Tony sums it up pretty well, but I know what an electrical desert my brain is, so if you still cant figure it out I can probably photoshop some taggies on the pics.

This was on the Mill drill I'm selling - it was wired 220v and I needed it moved to a place in the shop where there wasnt 220v, so I set about changing it. I quickly got the motor figured out, but getting the rotary to give me the 3 positions - rev/off/fwd, had me scratching my head. I ended up getting my 12v battery charger and using it as a 'pretend' power source, I was then able to more easily track the wires with the meter. In fact, the motor would almost creep around on the 12v - coulda probably done it with out the meter...


----------



## HMF (May 5, 2011)

I see four groups of wires on the left (motor) side:

Two red wires connected to a red wire from the switch

Two black wires connected to a white wire from the switch

Two black wires connected to a black wire from the switch

A red (6) wire connected to a yellow wire from the switch

A green ground wire connected to a grounding lug

Is that correct?

Are the lugs in the motor wire box?

When you do connections, do you crimp on those metal connectors? What size do you use for say #12 size wires?

Thanks guys, I am really backward on this,


Nelson


----------



## Pacer (May 5, 2011)

Nelson, I've started working on separating those 2 pics, getting them larger and adding some balloons with descriptions to them - but I've gotta go do some errands, will hopefully finish up later.

If I can make this look OK, we might wanna make a separate post and pick a title for it that would it to show up in searches --- "Oddball Chinese motor/switch wiring" or some such... Hah!

The lugs/terminal box is attached to the motor - wire coming directly into the box.
In the switch, those 2 Blue wire ends on the black and white wires are the common 'crimp' wire ends - all the rest are from the original Chinese wiring


----------



## HMF (May 5, 2011)

Bill,

Thanks- think I have it. I tried to find a motor wiring book for dummies on Amazon, to no avail.


Best,

Nelson


----------

